# Subs needed - Marion OH



## Marionlandscape (Jul 27, 2005)

I need a few subs for work in the Marion area. 740-382-2941


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

We don't see any snow anytime soon in Dayton. Would be available, 1 truck with v-plow and 1 skid steer with 8' push box. 

Buddy
call or text 937-654-6365


----------

